# I'm so disappointed please help



## oslo9000 (Jan 5, 2014)

I very recently go five doe mice from a breeder (for pets) she asked if i could take one of her older females for free so she would have a loving home for her golden years, I was worried about getting her but my sister insisted. When we got there (me and my sister it was a four hour drive there and back) the mice seemed happy and healthy I couldn't really examine the old lady because my sister was holding her.2 days after I got the mice they started to scratch their ears I messaged the breeder asking if they were allergic to anything or could have mites she said it could be the hay that I mixed with care fresh so I cleaned the whole cage threw away the hay. 3 days later I noticed that the old lady had a bump on her neck and it got bigger so I took her to the vet he confirmed my worst fears that it was indeed a tumor. The vet said he couldn't do anything about it and just let her live out her life.The vet said her ears were clean so it is pro-bally allergies now it has been 2 weeks she is still scratching her ears making them bleed and another mouse has a squinted eye with discharge. I don't know what to do I feed them the same food the breeder has been feeding them (native earth) the only treats they get now is cheerios and some yellow millet. I'm so saddened by what has been happening I have gotten them/me a air purifier seeing if it would help the allergies but it hasn't. I don't know what to do... I will take care of these mice and love them until they pass over the rainbow bridge but I think this will be my first and last mice after researching for 2 years before getting them I'm crying while typing that. I don't know what I have done wrong I clean the water bottles everyday and the cage one or 2 times a week. The one with the eye infection is a brindle she was so nice when she wasn't sick I really need advice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Away you poor thing luckily I have never dealt with a tumour in having about 30-40 mice so far but touch wood


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's a sad experience for you but sadly this can often be the way with mice; they are such fragile creatures. There could be numerous things going on here, some of which sound like extremely bad luck. A tumour on a mouse can appear just like that, and if she looked fine when you got her then it sounds like a case of said bad luck. It won't be anything you've done wrong, or the seller of the mice. In the case of the younger mice who have gone off since you've had them, again, it's again, unlikely you've done anything wrong. Mice, being so fragile, are susceptible to all manner of germs, bacteria....naturally occurring most times, changes in the make up of water chemicals (moving from hard water to soft etc) and this can affect them and their health (known generally as 'New shed syndrome'). With the ear scratching though, it does sound like it could be something as simple as mites (found in hay and even cardboard type beddings) and they can fast deteriorate a mouses health too! My suggestion would be to give them all a dose of ivermectin asap. You can buy it fairly easily, a spot on would be a good way to go. If it were me, that's what I'd do.

Hope this helps


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

RIP good luck with rest of them


----------

